# Commissioned Works



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Enough of my work is out in homes and businesses now that a few commissions are coming in. 
This first one, commissioned by a high school teacher, is of the school mascot. The challenge was to include the school's colors, purple and gold, make the wolf formidible, but not terrifylng, and to keep with the mascot'sname,the "Golden Wolf". 16 x 20


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's beautiful, Don!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks PMI!


----------

